# Vermehrung von Sumpfdotterblumen



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

meine Sumpfdotterblumen haben nach der Blüte nunmehr Frucht/Samenstände entwickelt. Die ersten Kapseln platzen schon auf.
Ich möchte aus den Samen neue Pflanzen ziehen.
Nun zu den Fragen:

- Sollten die Samen jetzt schon gesäht werden oder erst nächstes Jahr ?

In der Natur würden die Samen ja jetzt auch schon runter fallen und sich aussähen. Die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht ja schon sehr früh im Jahr. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Pflanzen sich bis zum Winter schon recht weit entwickeln.

- Sind es Lichtkeimer so dass die Samen nicht mit Erde bedeckt werden sollten  ?
- Wenn erst nächstes Jahr die Aussaat erfolgen soll, wann und wie (im Zimmer ?)
 :ertrink:


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hallo georg,

ich bin jetzt zwar nicht der pflanzenexperte - nur eines kann ich dir mit sicherheit sagen - meine sumpfdotter haben das alles selber gemacht - und zwar in einer SEHR eindrucksvollen vermehrungsrate  :cry:

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

jetzt ist die beste Zeit für die Aussaat. Wenn Du bis zum Herbst oder sogar bis zum nächsten Frühling wartest, dann liegt die Keimrate viel niedriger.

Es sind keine ausgesprochenen Lichtkeimer, am besten deckst Du dünn Sand darüber.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
na ich bin ja noch in der Phase: "Es ist alles so kahl, bitte wachst und vermehret euch liebe Pflanzen."
Die PHase: "Ich bin ein Teichianer, holt mich hier raus" folgt dann später.   

@ Werner
hab ich mir schon gedacht, warum sollte die Natur denn sonst jetzt schon mit den Samen um sich werfen. Ich werde der Natur dann mal ein wenig unter die Arme greifen und die Samen dahin werfen wo ich sie gerne hätte.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,
ich habe jetzt auch Sumpfdotterblumen gesät....
Dazu hab ich den Samen gesammelt und in eine Schale mit feuchten Mutterboden gestreut,so erhalte ich einzelne Pflanzen,die ich dann nach belieben umsetzen kann...
Du solltest aber die Grünen aussortieren,die sind noch nicht ganz reif...


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Steeve,

uups, zu spät. 
Da schon einige Fruchtstände aufgeplatzt waren, habe ich etwas nachgeholfen. Dabei waren auch viele grüne Samen.
Ich habe diese dann direkt an die Wuschstellen ausgesäht.
Egal, mal sehe was draus wird. Wenns nichts wird habe ich wieder was gelernt.   

Was machst du denn mit den ganzen Pflanzen? Du hast doch nicht so viel Platz in deinen Kübeln. Oder hast du jetzt das Treibhaus komplett unter Wasser gesetzt?  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

in der Regel sind Samen kurz vor der Vollreife am besten keimfähig. Wenn sich die grünen Samen also ohne Gewalt von den Pflanzen lösen liessen, dann waren sie optimal zur Aussaat.

Der Hintergrund für diesen merkwürdigen Effekt hängt mit verschiedenen Phytohormonen und ihren Gegenspielern zusammen. Es gibt solche, die die Keimung fördern, und andere, die die Keimung behindern. Die Keimungshemmer nehmen meistens ganz kurz vor der Vollreife im Samen zu. Ihre Aufgabe ist es zu verhindern, daß alle Samen auf einmal keimen und bei einer eventuellen Katastrophe dann der komplette Nachwuchs der Pflanze verloren ist. Wenn Du keine Katastrophe planst, kannst Du auch die grünen Samen aussäen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,
na dann hab ich ja noch Hoffnung, dass was draus wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
bei mir keimen die Supfdotterblumen schon....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,
Streber    

Bei mir keimt jede Menge im Ufergraben. Ich fürchte nur, dass meiste davon hab ich nicht gesät.  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Ich hatte eine __ Sumpfdotterblume aus dem Feldrand gegenüber ausgebuddelt. Die wachsen da zu Hauf und ich hatte kein schlechtes Gewissen obwohl man das ja sonst nicht machen sollte (aus der Natur Pflanzen mitnehmen). Aber bei der Menge an Sumpfdotterblumen ...

Nun wird das aber wohl nichts. Irgendwie kümmert sie bzw. geht ein. Ist es denn nicht möglich/ empfehlenswert bereits ausgewachsenen Sumpfdotterblumen umzupflanzen?

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

hallo torben,

ich habe bei mir keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht - die wächst bei mir mittlerweile überall - und der ist es auch schnurz egal ob das teich oder gemüsebeet ist - nur ins flache wasser mag sie bei mir nicht so gern ....

gruß jürgen

** ps - habe da eh noch 2-3 pflanzen - sorte unbekannt -  :cry: - kann euch nur sagen - hätte ich die nur nie gesehen - ich glaube ich habe mich schon 1000mal gebückt und habe ihre kleinen austriebe aus dem boden gerupft - ich werde mal muster mit zum teichtreffen nehmen damit mir werner sagen kann was für agresive (un)kräuter ich da besitze ---- 

und wenn ich es weiß setze ich die muster bei eugen in den teich    
*** ob der mich nochmal einlädt - ich weiß nicht


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
vielleicht hab die schon ??! Aber mitbringen lohnt auf jeden Fall!!
Bis bald, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Das könnte Tote geben, mutwillig "Un"-kräuter in fremde Gärten setzen.
Kleine Spaß   

Ich versuche es mal weiterhin. Ich finde nämlich es ist eine recht hübsche Pflanze, die ich noch aus meiner Kindheit kenne weil sie bei uns überall wuchs. Noch mehr als nun bei uns gegenüber auf der Koppel!

Ansonsten warte ich mal, bis sie ebenfalls Samen bilden.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Torben,
bei mir bilden sich die SDB auch zurück. Das ist wohl nach der Blüte normal.
Aber die sollen später wieder kommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

@ Torben
ich habe einen reinen Pflanzenteich und jede Menge Grünzeugs drin. 2x p.a. wird ausgemistet, also schaun mer mal,was das für Wildkraut ist.
@ Georg
also meine SDB wuchern wie verrückt, von "Rückbildung" nichts zu sehen.
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

soll ich eine Pflanzenbestimmungsstunde beim Forumstreffen machen? Das wäre vielleicht keine schlechte Idee. Es haben bestimmt viele eine Pflanze daheim von der sie nicht wissen was es eigentlich ist, und mir macht das Bestimmen immer Spass ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Werner,
ich finde das eine super Idee, also auf gehts, bringt eure "EXOTEN" mit.
Grüsse aus Wertheim, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

finde ich supper,

bin    dabei


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo ihr!
Ich helfe Werner dann bei der Bestimmung .Bin ja schließlich Mini-Mod fürs Pflanzenforum....


----------

